# 24" Ariens Compact problem



## Neildm16 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys, Im new in this group and Im newbie in snow blower. Here it is, 1st I lost my key twice, where i can buy? 2nd, before I lost my key my snow blower doesn't work. I did all the process on how to make it start and running but my blade doesn't roll. Snow blower itself it moves forward but the blade dont roll though. I checked my shear pins,not broken. What else do u think is the problem? any solutions? help please. tnx


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Not sure off hand what type of key your engine uses (metal turn-key or plastic push-type). Either one you can try a local dealer or HomeDepot. If its the plastic key you can insert a zip tie in the key slot to break the ground in pinch just to get it started. 

As far as the augers, does the impeller spin just not the augers? Or neither? 
1) You check that the cable connection to the handle is still connected sometimes the adjustment loosens with the vibration and can disconnect if not properly tightened. 
2) Check the auger belt by removing the belt cover housing, did you happen to notice or smell anything like burning rubber before the augers stopped working?

Let us know what you find there are very knowledgeable members here that can offer additional help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

And when you do get that new key tie a sting around it and tie it to the handles somewhere so if it falls out again you don't loose it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum. As has been stated, the 'key' typically, all it does is ground out the iginition (on the points engines at least) so if it's disabled then the engine should at least run.

On Augers, as has been stated, more details would be helpful. Could be a number of things depending on whether nothing turns when you try to engage the auger vs the impeller turns but the rakes don't, etc.
Could be an adjustment, the auger belt, the shear pins or the auger gear to name just a few of the possibles.


----------

